# Best Tank for Istick Pico 75w



## Raikan007

Hey guys, 

Still very new here and I can't seem to find my way around properly. 
I wanted to see what the best/cost effective tank is for the Pico (that will fit on the 22mm) 

I do not make my own coils. I will be buying them already made  (if there is a certain make/coil that compliments the tank please link as well)

Preferably looking for a mint pre-used one (wedding is next week and my funds are depleted) Wanting to get a little more out of the Pico now.

Has the stock Melo III Mini still but would like something better so I can rotate them and flavors easier

If there are any for sale here in the marketplace that you know of I would appreciate a link as well.

thank you in advance.
Neil


----------



## Dietz

Try getting the Smok Baby beast 22mm

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raikan007

Dietz said:


> Try getting the Smok Baby beast 22mm


I have been looking at this. Great reviews. 

One question though. 

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/tfv8-baby-rba?variant=25224263937

These coils are rather expensive. Does one need to change them? If so how often? I use the Eleaft Cotton ones and I go through at least 2/3 a month @R45 each.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raikan007

I also do not want to plough through juices either. I currently sit on around 4-6ml per day (SNLV/Rainbow Monster) I don't want that to double or triple.


----------



## Dietz

Raikan007 said:


> I have been looking at this. Great reviews.
> 
> One question though.
> 
> https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/tfv8-baby-rba?variant=25224263937
> 
> These coils are rather expensive. Does one need to change them? If so how often? I use the Eleaft Cotton ones and I go through at least 2/3 a month @R45 each.


Well depends on how much you Vape. But I change them every two weeks... Sometimes weekly.

With this said, I dont really use my Tanks anymore since I got an RDA


----------



## Dietz

Raikan007 said:


> I also do not want to plough through juices either. I currently sit on around 4-6ml per day (SNLV/Rainbow Monster) I don't want that to double or triple.


Depending on What tank\coils you will get, you will go up in usage, but I doubt it will be an increase of Double, again depends on you.
Then id recommend staying with the Melow III

Any upgrade tank with Bigger Coils or More space will use more juice. But at the end of the day it depends on your usage and preference.
If you want a better tank with a better vape, it normally means more power which means more juice more Coils. Thats why I got an RDA (to do my own buils) and DIY Juice.


----------



## Dietz

This is what Id recommend if you are looking to save costs.

Stick with the Melo III and save up some moola for a while.

Once you have the cash flow get:
- a recent RDA (The Troll v2 22mm Rocks)
- Some Wick and Wire
- DIY Joose stuff (PG, VG, Flavs and Nic if you like) something simple to start off like a Mustard milk.

Yes the cost of the above together is a bit to put in (should all be under 1K), And once you have that, you will really see the saving from there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raikan007

Dietz said:


> Well depends on how much you Vape. But I change them every two weeks... Sometimes weekly.
> 
> With this said, I dont really use my Tanks anymore since I got an RDA


I vape a bit. Nowhere near some of you guys though  

If my cotton coils last me a good 14 days. would these coils last longer? (smoking the same amount) 
Are there any other coils that I could use instead that are cheaper?


----------



## Dooky

Serpent Sub Tank Atomizer might be an option.


----------



## Raikan007

Dietz said:


> This is what Id recommend if you are looking to save costs.
> 
> Stick with the Melo III and save up some moola for a while.
> 
> Once you have the cash flow get:
> - a recent RDA (The Troll v2 22mm Rocks)
> - Some Wick and Wire
> - DIY Joose stuff (PG, VG, Flavs and Nic if you like) something simple to start off like a Mustard milk.
> 
> Yes the cost of the above together is a bit to put in (should all be under 1K), And once you have that, you will really see the saving from there.


Thanks bud, prefer to not build my own. The missus probably won't let me as she hates vaping already and thinks its going to explode every time I use it. So I need to stay clear of making my own.

I am waiting for Skyblue to get stock in. I want to make my own juices as a hobby though

A guy wants to sell me the VGOD TrickTank. Any views on this?


----------



## Andre

Raikan007 said:


> I vape a bit. Nowhere near some of you guys though
> 
> If my cotton coils last me a good 14 days. would these coils last longer? (smoking the same amount)
> Are there any other coils that I could use instead that are cheaper?


Yes, the Vaporesso EUC coils you get in ceramic as well. They last quite a bit longer than cotton coils. For the Melo you need to get a sleeve. See here for coils plus sleeve. Once you have the sleeve you can buy 10 of those EUC coils for R350 at Vape Cartel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raikan007

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/c...roducts/baby-tfv8-x4-coil?variant=25226669249

These are the ones I would most likely use. The other ones I posted was to build your own RBA ones (just learnt that now )


----------



## Normz

The baby beast is really nice on the pico, especially with the stock coils. However, you will have a noticeable increase in juice usage. Well worth it for the upgrade, And when I got my rda I gave the pico to my fiancée and even she refuses to use the melo now. The baby beast really is a great tank if you're just looking for a little more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raikan007

Normz said:


> The baby beast is really nice on the pico, especially with the stock coils. However, you will have a noticeable increase in juice usage. Well worth it for the upgrade, And when I got my rda I gave the pico to my fiancée and even she refuses to use the melo now. The baby beast really is a great tank if you're just looking for a little more


Thanks bud. I am actively looking for a 2nd hand one now. Hopefully a generous person has one for me to upgrade  Hopefully the missus wont even notice it  hahahaha

I have decided its the tank I want to get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz

Good choice. Have a look in the classifieds, the bigger guys tend to let the babies go quickly to get the big baby version(never understood why though)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

OR , order a Hadaly SXK Clone from FT and some prebuilt coils , you will have change left for juice ..... just my 2 chappies worth ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

My first choice for the Pico's are the Avocado G's. A SM22 can get it done too, but not as well as the Avo's G's. Second choice is Hadaly's.


----------



## Raikan007

Spydro said:


> My first choice for the Pico's are the Avocado G's. A SM22 can get it done too, but not as well as the Avo's G's. Second choice is Hadaly's.
> 
> View attachment 88326
> 
> View attachment 88328


Those avos look nice. Can't find the 22 mm size though. They seem to only come in 24 mm

But pricey as well. Over 600 new

I will keep my eyes out. Are these made for stock coils or make diy ones

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear_Vapes

Andre said:


> Yes, the Vaporesso EUC coils you get in ceramic as well. They last quite a bit longer than cotton coils. For the Melo you need to get a sleeve. See here for coils plus sleeve. Once you have the sleeve you can buy 10 of those EUC coils for R350 at Vape Cartel.


Do these euc coils fit the ijust s tank by any chance?


----------



## Raikan007

What's an sm22

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Raikan007 said:


> What's an sm22
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk



Serpent Mini 22 I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Bear_Vapes said:


> Do these euc coils fit the ijust s tank by any chance?


Yes, they do according to the description on that website here, where you can buy 10 coil units with the required sleeve.


----------



## Spydro

Raikan007 said:


> Those avos look nice. Can't find the 22 mm size though. They seem to only come in 24 mm
> 
> But pricey as well. Over 600 new
> 
> I will keep my eyes out. Are these made for stock coils or make diy ones
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk



Avo G's (22mm) and Avo 24's can do single or dual coils that you wrap yourself. I prefer duals or quads in them. Their fluid dynamics make them the best flavor tanks IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

SMOK Baby Beast! 
It is a stunning combo, good flavour (and clouds).
Hubby and I use ours daily, his basically lasts all day (juice and batts), he's in IT (so looooog hours) and vapes in his office.
I really cannot recommend this little setup enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raikan007

Thanks guys. I have found a good deal on the baby. Going to get it

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

